# enquiry



## lalitnegi (Feb 27, 2015)

My EOI application were selected on 27th May but i still waiting for response form their side. usually how much time they take for preliminary checking?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

lalitnegi said:


> My EOI application were selected on 27th May but i still waiting for response form their side. usually how much time they take for preliminary checking?


At least a month.


----------

